# Toy or Miniature



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have done extensive research into Cockapoos and have been looking for some time at the various crosses. I even find myself stopping people whilst we are out and asking about their Cockapoo... my wife gets very embarrassed!

I cannot really decide between Toy or Miniature Cockapoos. Most sizes indicate Miniature could be between 11-15 inches, but Toy around 11, with some being as big as 14...?

Is there really much difference between the two breeds or Poodle other than just size?

It would be really helpful it anyone has a comparison of one toy next to a miniature, or if people could add details of their experience of Toy breeds?

Thank You


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi.
You'll probably look at the pics first so quick explanation there  these are my dogs - Dot is a cockapoo: her dad was a large toy poodle and her mum was an average sized show cocker. Dot is 14" to the shoulder and weighs around 9.4kg.
Kiki is not a cockapoo - although she is often mistaken for one  she is 75% poodle 25% cavalier king charles - her poodle bits are miniature and she weight around 9.8kg and is a hair's breadth under 14".
Poodle size can vary and it is possible that two mini poos could produce toy, mini and standard pups - so predicting sizes is tricky.
The smallest cockapoo on the site regularly is 2ndhandgirl's Molly who I think is about 6kg.
My two were both around the 6kg at 6 months and I would say grew up until they were at least 18 months old... they grow so slowly you don't really notice until suddenly they are a bit too big to tuck under your arm 
My collie is about 20kg and the poos race and chase and play with her and other bigger dogs confidently and happily - they are not remotely delicate and love a long walk through the wood with lots of squirrel hunting. They both swim in the sea, enjoy agility for fun and are small enough to curl up on me at the end of the day.
I am historically a bit biased against tiny toys - having known ones with dentition and knee problems - but I think as long as you research the health of the parent dogs what ever size you go for will be great. 
Some of the cockapoos on here are quite big - 17" or so.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I feel like the sizes really vary! You will generally get a smaller poo with an american x toy cross and a larger size with an english x mini cross. I think the best indicator is to see the sizes of both the parens.


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies. Marzi your dogs are both gorgeous and I must say a little hard to tell apart 
I guess it is all very hard to predict, I would prefer a slightly larger dog (14-16inch) and a more curlier coat. So I guess it is about finding a cross that increases that chance... I'm thinking a F1b (cockapoo x mini poodle)

Thank you again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

One of each!! They're great company for each other


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiny Molly reporting in  she is an American cross with a mini poodle according to her papers (but I think probably a toy poodle in reality ) and she is around 5.5kg

Tried to find a photo to show her size - Chance is 16kg of collie cross so probably about the same size as Marzis lovely Inzi collie










She might be tiny but she lives in a world inhabited by bigger dogs and generally copes fine and does everything they do including hill climbing and long walks


----------



## dsware86 (Dec 27, 2015)

Bless her, she is very lovely. It looks like she has had a good day out as well.


----------

